# 4 RESCUED RATS needing a new home (please read my reasons!)



## victoriawilliams (Jan 26, 2011)

I am looking for a loving home for my four beautiful boys. 

They are around 1yr old, white and beige fur with beautiful ruby red eyes. All are from the same litter and healthy, and very friendly however a little timid (read why below) but once relaxed they are cheeky and funny. They have established a very good relationship and always sleep/eat together without any trouble.

I rescued from a lady who had kept them in appaling conditions all their lives. They were homed in a hamster cage (small for a hamster) with dusty cat litter  they never got any variance in their diet, and played with very little.

I need to find them a new home because my landlord has discovered I am keeping them and will not allow it (under my contract) and so need to find them a new home asap. Otherwise I would have kept them regardless. I do have two other rats (which he has allowed) and they all get on very well and only took them a few days to get used to eachother - so you can see they are very easy going.

I do have a large cage for them if needed. If you would like any photos please email me as I have yet to take any.

I am genuinly upset to have to let them go as they have been such a joy to have around - please give my boys the loving home they deserve!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Whereabouts are you? Have you any pics? Might help if people know where they would have to collect from.

Hope you get them sorted soon - good luck x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Look in Yellow Pages for local recues or call local vets and ask if they can recommend local rescues who may be able to help. An online search might reveal rat rescues too? Be careful about giving away "free to good home."

Make sure you do a home check and ensure the people are genuine, if they, they won't mind this. Ask for a donation and give to local rescue.

Good luck.


----------



## victoriawilliams (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in Nottingham and if anyone needs help with transport I can help with that too - I'll get some pictures up asap.

Thanks for the great ideas I will do that!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im sorry you have to give up your rats, good luck with it though.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

this rat rescue is in nottingham

Home - R A C R


----------



## hmswanson (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are willing to travel I live in Dundee and would take them for you if you sill have them. I have three female (spayed) rats and my only boy recently died and I don't want to replace him but I miss him so much I'd like another boy (or four!). 
The cage can accomodate 10 rats so they'd have plenty of space.

Are they neutered, have any kind of medical problems before etc?


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

If your still looking and haven't gone down a rescue root etc then this forum, Rattie Rehome might be worth looking at! Will help your rats get more coverage by people looking to home ratties


----------

